# So,what interests you outside of food?



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Firstly,I have a few days off,so pardon the excessive posting:talk:

Here in GA,we're suffering from the smoke from FL,so you're kinda trapped indoors certain times of the day unless you enjoy feeling dizzy and nauseous while running errands...but I digress.

Okay,I am a huge music fan.

I'm sure everyone knows a person who just has some vast,eclectic collection of music.And that person will gladly discuss in tedious detail not only a particular band/artist,but who produced specific albums,which period/line-up of the band was "best",lyrical analysis,etc.

Ask them why the love a particular band/artist and their eyes glaze over as they tell you with a passion as if they were speaking of a lover or dearest friend.

They also have a serious aversion to "commercial" music [ear-candy,Top 40] or anything in any regular rotation on a radio unless it's waaay down on the end of the dial with independant/college stations or the local "classic rock".

They feel that a person's taste in music gives insight as to who they are.

*sigh* I'm one of those people.

Between my husband and myself,we literally have thousands of CD's,casettes and vinyl [a lot of it collector's items].Name a style and it's in there.Add to that the music DVD's and VHS tapes [my prized King Crimson performances circa Adrian Belew/early 80's don't come on DVD!],and we have a library of music.I won't even get into the movie collection!

I know every generation complains about music,but the past 10 years have been just horrible.With very few exceptions,it all sounds the same to me."Newest" stuff I have gotten: White Stripes' latest,Wolfmother [homage to Zepplin,but still good],the recent Beck album,Sonic Youth's latest [the godparents of punk] and I was sadly disappointed with the new Iggy and the Stooges.

I love Iggy,but it kills me to hear "Success" in a Caddy ad and "Lust For Life" in some cruise ship ad.I'm glad he's getting paid and getting exposure,but sheesh...it hurts.

A few years ago some other car company was using the intro to The Smith's "How Soon Is Now"...my teen years of angst and chemical degredation reduced to a sportscar ad!

I once had to explain to a 20-something bartender that Rick James was a REAL person,not a character on Dave Chappelle.You ain't Chappelle,so it isn't funny when you go "I'm Rick James,beeyach!" and you don't even know who Rick James was.

Another 20-something cook trying to tell me some band he heard "ripped off Green Day".Uh,kid...that band was The Clash and they were the ones who were ripped off,ok? Here's some Rage Against The Machine to get that bubblegum punk out of your ears..have at it!

I won't even get rolling on "Who's Frank Zappa?"

In closing,while I am annoyed at the Canadians for letting TB lawyer idiot back in without noticing,Celine Dionne [her rendition of ACDC's "Shook Me All Night Long"? Nothing a 2x4 wouldn't fix!],Bryan Addams and that Aviril Levigne skank,thank you for Rush.If it wasn't for Rush,we wouldn't have Primus.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

I love music, lots of different, and because I'm older have a pretty eclectic collection--do enjoy new stuff. Have a lot of gaps over the years in music knowledge because of living and working in remote places. 

Other than food, my main passion is travel--Working on seeing more of the Roman Empire, in that area, Spain and Morocco are next. Enjoyed Greece and loved Turkey. In Asia, want to get back to Thailand many more times, see more of Vietnam. Nepal is truly a life changing adventure and I hope to include Tibet next time I'm in that area.
Also have a trip planned to go around the Horn and see Antarctica and up the coast ending with a trip to Machu Picchu.

Being a merchant marine I work long stretches and have log times off to travel.

Besides that, love to read, but, mostly about food, wine and travel. Enjoy movies, watch too much TV at times.

Try to stay in shape and walking is my favorite exercise, live in a town with great hills and trails.

O.K. Next?


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

I wish I was a travelling person,but I have a peculiar problem with sleeping in strange places...I can't.

But if I could,I'd want to tour all of Asia and Italy on a strictly culinary tour.
We have some great authentic Thai [all nationalities,really] in Atl,but I'd like the Real Thing.
Italy would be for seeing where the family came from in addition to wanting to chow through each region:lol:


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Hey Alt
Canada has produce some great music over the years.
Rush is definitely near the top, but so is Neil Young, Burton Cummings, April Wine, Crash Vegas, Triumph, Chilliwack, Coney Hatch, Kim Mitchell, BIM et al.

My uncle lives outside Toronto and he has over 10,000 albums. Almost all original Japanese and German pressings. Far more acoustical clarity than any CD I've ever heard.

When you hear this music through 2 AR5 speakers and 4 EPI Mini Towers, it's like being in the studio. 

Man I miss listening to April Wine sometimes...

The Cat Man


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I like XC skiing. Signed up to run the Twincities Marathon this year. That's pretty much all right now.

I still sit on the board of a coupla nonprofits but my involvment has been down lately.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I love my 'day job' - ie history.

I also love to travel -I've done a lot of it, and have lived in some interesting places, too - from Singapore to Dubai to Greek islands to Italy.

Music? I loved pop music in my youth - but in recent years, I've become more intrigued by classical music.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Aside from being a "Home renovation addict" what else we enjoy is in my signature CMJRR at the bottom of the post. That is what we had in our yard before we moved. All had to be ripped up beofre we left. Now we are a long way from that here but sooner or later it will be up and running.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

I had a Peter Gabriel on vinyl years ago which was one of the self-titled albums ["Games w/o Frontiers" was on it] and it was all in German.
I couldn't tell you where it went;wish I knew!...but I knew that album in German before I knew the English version.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Seeing as how I'm still pretty young and EXTREMELY geeky. I stick with my nerd roots and still do a bit of gaming on my days off (various kinds...trust me, don't ask. The nerdiness will shock you).

Past that, I stick with the major I picked BEFORE I became a culinary major, music. I listen to music, play it occasionally, but never try to write. I hated music theory. bleh!

Of course on some occasions I find myself cooking for friends. I don't know why, but I REALLY enjoy cooking for friends/family. I think it's because I like to entertain/educate in my own wierd little way. *shrug*

I think that's about all that interests me outside of work for the most part.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Trust me,Blade...I have friends who work in IT and they are Geeks Of Biblical Proportions! But at least I have someone to go to with the occassional computer question.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Whaat? no mention of King Biscuit Boy?

doc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My musical taste is eclectic, from Copeland to Journey. My favorites right now are Donovan (some of which I have on vinyl but now on CD), k.d. lang and some ancient music (French, Sephardic Jewish). 

I go through phases with my interests. I've been into knitting (am back with that after a 25-year hiatus), reading (in spurts- up to 20 books at a stretch), and travel (never enough of this). The reading and travel overlap with food, as I love to read cookbooks and seek out interesting food and cooking equipment in my travels.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

There's something to be interested in besides food?  :lol:

Seriously:
going to the theater (straight plays) and to dance concerts, especially Paul Taylor Dance Company (when they do their NY season each spring, we might go as many as 6 times in 2 weeks in order to see every piece);
classical music from early through 21st century (we spend a week each summer in Vermont just so we can go to the Marlboro Music Festival) and have lots of vinyl and CDs;
jazz -- on the CD player or radio much of the day (WBGO, 88.3FM or Jazz88 FM - The World's Premier Jazz Radio Station, NYC and NJ);
keeping up with national and world news (depressing though that can be) and science;
involvement in running the co-op apartment building I've lived in since 1981
I'm lucky that my work involves other books besides food-related, so I get paid to do my OT reading, on things like history, psychology, finance, all sorts of nonfiction stuff. Can't beat that!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Besides food, hmm.

Well, professionally, I'm a technical writer focusing on pretty high tech parts of industry (computer chip design, sub-half micron lithographic correction, radar navigation, programmable on-the-fly FPGA computer cards, genetic sequencing equipment, Computer training simulations for the military and other industries). I've free-lanced articles to different trade publications here and there as well as computer support for a good chunk of my neighborhood and of course my extended family.

I love the outdoors; ran a webpage for a while in the early 90s about desert hiking. I volunteer with the local scout troop. Technology in general; computers, flight and space in specific. I've built a few of my own computers. I've designed and built my own stereo speakers before. So music and it's accurate reproduction were a hobby but I've lost a good chunk of my hearing to Meniere's....

I like knives and not just for the Kitchen. 

As a homeowner, I have to be involved with some gardening. I've xeriscaped my yard 'cause I'm a lazy homeowner who recognizes he lives in a desert. Saves me money too. I've rewired parts of my house and also run networking cable throughout as well as TV and such so I can indulge my inner geek.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Interests outside food.....hmmmm.....
well there's hunting mushrooms (oops that's food), visiting farms, farmer's markets, grocery stores .....oops more food.......it's the hunt, what's great in season....this week's shell peas were a delightful surprise, they went well with the soft shell crabs.

ok, got it. movies, I like foreign as well as domestic movies, estate sales.....usually looking for canning jars, props, etc. 
There's a theatre 1/2 floor above my kitchen that several theatre groups perform some avant guard as well as mainstream (Death of a Salesman, last April).....I may see 25% of the shows.
When in the mood and have the time I can spend a week reading....everything from history, biographies, fiction (but not sci-fi), cookbooks or food lit....just finished this month's national geographic.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Cooking / food / food culture was my hobby before I made it a career. So in a weird juxtoposition I still follow issues in Librarianship and publishing as a lark. I don't write like I used to, and almost never do any spoken word like I used to. I am a huge horror film buff and, to trump every one elses geek confessions, am an avid reader of comicbooks.

--Al


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Regarding horror films,any particular kind? I like the Italian and Japanese ones.

I saw "Suspiria" [sp?] and really enjoyed it.It reminded me a lot of Kubrick's work with the incredible color of the film.I'm a big Kubrick fan...well,except for "Eyes Wide Shut"...good god,that was AWFUL!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Mezzaluna;175588 said:


> My favorites right now are Donovan (some of which I have on vinyl but now on CD),
> 
> 
> > Fairytale, one of my all-time favorites. Only have it on vinyl.
> ...


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Cooking, I guess, is a no-brainer, otherwise, I wouldn't have joined here. lol 

I am also becoming an avid amatuer photographer. Now if I can just save up the money for the camera I really want instead of relying on a point and shoot. This is a relatively new hobby for me.

The hobby I do most is read, I go through a book every 2-4 days depending on how much I enjoy it. Mainly novels but I also enjoy autobiographies as well.

Fishing, camping, swimming, biking, music, and surfing the web are other things I enjoy!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I go back and forth on a lot of things. One constant is my guitar playing. While I haven't been as active lately (Been berry berry busy) I still find some time to play. I like gardening veggies, but this year, again no time so that's on hold. So other than that right now I am learning faux painting techniques to do on my house and maybe some other things. I will be posting pics when this renovation is done....

Here are a couple of pic. The color is a little off on both. One is too light, and the other too dark!


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Alt,

Argento is my favorite genre film maker and in my top three across the board. Susperia and Deep Red are my favorites of his. I tend to like the Italians, Argento, Bava, Fulci, et all. Its funny that you mention Eyes Wide Shut (and I agree with you 100%). The one "effective" bit in that (spoiler free) was done like 30 years earlier by Aldo Lada in his "Short Night of Glass Dolls." But with Barbara Bach. 

As for the recent boom in Japanese Horror, there are some real gems but I think the market has been glutted by sub-par entries of late. Long haired ghost girls are kind of like smoked salmon / goat cheese pizza! That said Audition and Suicide Club (Circle) completely blew me away. Oh, and this being a food board, I feel I should recommend the "Dumplings" episode of 3 Extremes! Good times!

--Allan


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Food is pretty much all-consuming (oh my! a pun :lol but lessee...

Ballroom dancing - waltz, tango, samba, fox trot, cha-cha, all the old favourites. Love them all. Nothing like going to a dinner dance (showing my age here) and doing some good ol' fashion dancing with a great dance partner. Makes for a very romantic evening.

None of this I'll dance by myself supposedly with a partner - hey I'll do it if the occasion calls for it but give me a slow song in the arms of someone you love any time and I'm a happy puppy.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

My other passion besides my wife and kids is my 1969 numbers matching Z-28 Camaro. 3 plus yrs into a frame off maybe I'll finally finish by Oct. We'll see


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

umpteen years ago I played Mah Jong....got 3 sets of tiles.....no-one in the area to play with


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

the Camero is something to be proud of [well,so's the family!].

I'm a Mustang gal myself;would love to be able to afford a show-quality Shelby or one of the Saleen models.

Just the sound of those cars....ooooh!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There's so many rule variations its a bit tricky to find people who play the same way. 

I've got a set in bamboo and bone.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

As long as you keep in mind that I might not be able to fix said problem, I'm game to help solve any future problems that might arise.

I do have to warn you though. I do better when I can actually see said problem though, so you'd have to bear with me doing it by correspondence.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

There's so many rule variations its a bit tricky to find people who play the same way. 

I've got a set in bamboo and bone.


me too/two....and a plastic one.....I've played the rummy (Chinese) verison without cards, the airforce verision with 6 sheets of hands, the card of the year game from some Mah Jong company. But prefer the more challenging verisons....the airforce one was the most challenging. Used to belong to a foursome that met weekly in DeRidder, Louisiana and we bet a penny a point....high winner sometimes won a couple bucks....nothing like good clean competition with people that have similar skills.

Last set I picked up was in Santa Fe last Spring at an antique shop for $80....it was a bargain.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I played mah jongg in college- I learned from my roomie who was from Hong Kong. You can bet your boots it was different from how my (Jewish)family members play!


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I play too many video games, investigate the weird and bizarre, and work on computers as a side project.

If I werent in a kitchen making $11/hr, I would be at the Best Buy Geek Squad making 16/hr.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

For 35 years golf was my passion. I was a single digit handicap for most almost 30 of those years and at times in my 20's I was near scratch. After several years of poor putting I gave it up last year and took up musky fishing. I enjoy that immensely, but doubt I can be the fanatic like some of the people with whom I've become acquainted.

My ten year old daughter wants to play and has a beautiful natural swing. The club where I was a member for five years also looks pretty nice when I drive by. I get the feeling golf will make a come back.

I love books. Rarely does a day go by that I don't read. I read various genres in streaks. Lately I've been reading some hard science fiction. I'm a huge fan of hard boiled detective fiction. History, science, it's all good.

I've a strong recommendation for anyone that reads. Recently I read The Road by Cormac McCarthy. So powerful in its starkness and despair, yet so moving in its underlying hope that I'm not ashamed to say that it reduced me to tears. When my wife finished it she was sobbing.

Quite simply one of, if not, the, most powerful book I've ever read. McCarthy ranks with Faulkner, Styron, Chandler, Hemingway, Bellow, Roth, Banks, Ford, or any other American author heavyweight IMHO. I went to college for almost seven years  and racked up enough English credits for two separate English undergrad degrees by the time I graduated. I have read A LOT of books.

If you like to read fiction, read The Road.

Kevin


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

Motorcycles (supermoto and sportbike riding/stunting), philosophy and psychology, fishing/hiking/camping, moderately excessive drinking (when I don't have work the next day of course), playing drums (although I had to sell my last set), and also home renovation (though I don't have a home right now).


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Computers and PC Games - I originally was training into computer hardware but ditched it for the kitchen life. More of a hobby now, assembling and trouble shooting hardware and sometimes software issues. Always thinking up a build for a dream gaming machine to get those extra FPS on high detail and resolution.

Movies - as much as I love watching those blockbuster and hollywood movies, I also love those small name and sometimes foreign treasures that you just don't see at you're local Blockbuster video rental. I'm really into anime, especially the Japanese language...I'm facinated by things Japanese, especially their feudal period. Ditto on Audition and Suicide Club for Japanese Horror!

Photography - I'm a shutterbug and I found that out 9 years ago when I got my first digital camera and have since upgraded to a DSLR. I've surpirsed, even some professionals I've met with the pictures I've taken, some samples can be found on my facebook. |Linky Caribbean Cruise|| Linky Las Vegas |

Travel - still young so I still wanna try to see as much of the world as I possibly can. I've mostly ventured around the caribbean on cruises, hit Vegas, pre-Katrina N'Orleans, Hawaii, Florida, New York, Michigan. I intend to do all of Europe, but maybe not all at once. Test out what little Japanese I learned, in Japan. Once I've at least seen all that, then I'll do some internal travelling within Canada, I've only hit Ontario's cottage country and Quebec City.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

My main interest outside of food is keeping fit..go to the gym as much as possible... 4 to 5 days a week..I have realized in the last couple of years that I am suffering from wanderlust..so travel is also quickly becoming somewhat of a passion for me.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Camping anyone?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kuan, your little guy is getting so big! Looks like you're having fun. :bounce:


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Musky
Yes, golf is definitely restaurant biz friendly, especially if you work evenings. I suck at it a lot more than you did when you were still playing. My best round ever was a 92, and as apthetic as that is, I shot a 37 on the front before the wheels came off the bus.
I was ready to join the Nike Tour at the turn.

Regarding books, I'm going to have to read that one, although these days I pretty much only read food related books.

Right now, I'm finishing up SALT, next is OYSTER.
In the last year I've read The Secret Life of Lobsters, The Lobster Coast, The Complete Book of Pork and COD.

From a fiction standpoint, there are 3 novels that changed my life;
Jitterbug Perfume by Tom Robbins, Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follet and The FountainHead by Ayn Rand

Cat Man


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ayn Rand's power peaks for readers in just as you become an adult. By the mid to late 20s she starts to show her gaps. Still important books, but you can see the shaky craftsmanship more clearly with age.

I've always thought this satirical spoof of a "Randian Marriage" held too much truth about Rand's characters, world views and so on:


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

LOL Phatch.
I was never a big Ayn Rand fan in general. In fact, I thought Atlas Shrugged was a bunch of hogwash, but the underlying premise of The FountainHead, and particularly the determination and selfish (relatively) vision of Frank Loyd Wright inspired me to no end.

Like the antagonist in FH, I still follow my own principles and vision every single day, and I refuse to conform to others views on things if I choose to disagree. That would include politics, science, and many social components

Cat Man


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Kuan,
find any snakes or shrooms?


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

Outside of cooking? I travel. Singapore is a favorite spot. Salt water fishing. My favorite fishing hole is south of Desitn, Florida. And kilts! Once a man starts wearing one he doesn't go back


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Ah.. hah hah!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wool kilts in Memphis? it's hot in the summer and windy in the fall......curious imaginations from one who wore skirts in Memphis years ago. 
Um and it is in the south.


----------



## adayinthelife (Jul 19, 2006)

Music, music, and more music (hence, my screename)! I can't get enough:talk:. I like tons of different stuff. I have pretty ecclectic taste (I'm 22). I like everything from The Beatles to The Who to AC/DC to Nirvana to The Clash to Led Zep. and new stuff too, like Franz Ferdinand and Arctic Monkeys. The list goes on and on :smiles:. I'm really into learning about insturments (what kinds people play and the technical side of it), muscians (I love learning about how different people sound different and how some are exceptional at what they do. Like, Neil Pert and Keith Moon are exceptional drummers but both sound different on record and even though they are all amazing bass players there are different sounds to Paul McCartney, Jack Bruce, and John Entwistle's playing), the story behind various bands, songs (what the song is actually about, like a concept or theme), and albums. I love it all! Concerts are great, too. Looking forward to The Police and Genesis this summer and Fall and last year was fantastic with The Who (The Pretenders opened, which was exceptional), U2, Bon Jovi, and Coldplay (Richard Ashcroft opened and was fantastic). Can't wait for McCartney to tour in support of the new album, too.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Can't wait for McCartney to tour in support of the new album said:


> Wouldn't that be "Sir McCartney"??
> 
> Deltadocroger, blues man, who plays a 1935 National Duolian 14-fret using an open A tuning (most of the time) and a custom made 440 SS heat treated slide! If only I could listen to myself play, but the loud sounds overload my hearing aid!
> 
> ...


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey all, let's not forget The Tragically Hip


----------



## drive (Aug 11, 2006)

Music and especially R.E.M. I am a very big fan of this band.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Mott the hoople and the game of life...yeah, yeah,yeah ya


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

< Participant is not yet authorized to post links. >


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I love "The Hip"....how about Blue Rodeo?


----------

